# Am I being silly?



## mayb_baby

Ok so I found 4 bracelets in my spare double room on the window beside my spare double bed one is them weird in fashion bracelets with loads of holy images on them, 3 beaded pearly type ones. 
I asked mys cousins it's not there's, not my sisters or her friend, not his mums :wacko: I asked OH he has no idea. 
My dad kicked him out of his on Friday last week and I stayed at dads he stayed in ours and I'm worried now, I rang his mum and asked did OH's bro and cousin stay (in case they brought someone back) she said no they were in hers.
He keeps laughing at me maintaining he has never seen them before :cry::cry:


----------



## cabbagebaby

:hugs: dont know what to say really


----------



## annawrigley

Oh no...


----------



## x__amour

Oh this doesn't sound good... :nope:


----------



## mayb_baby

I know but how will I know :cry:


----------



## lauram_92

Lorna :hugs:

It doesn't sound good, but why would they be in the spare room? Surely if he was with another girl he would be more likely to bin them or hide them?

Did he look a bit worried when you asked him about them?


----------



## mayb_baby

No not really he laughed at me and when I continued he said "Oh yeah there that girls I had back on Friday" and laughed then he said "aww you worried you know you'r the only girl for me" but I feel sick


----------



## mayb_baby

And he was meant to be home at 6pm 6.30pm if theres traffic 6.45 if hes really late but he's talking to friends and it's now 7.41pm :(


----------



## BrEeZeY

awh hun hope its truely nothing!! :hugs:


----------



## Nervousmomtob

Hope it's nothing :hugs:


----------



## annawrigley

Guilty conscience, he's making a joke out of it to make you think there's no way it could possibly be what you think since he's laughing about it. If you have no idea whose they are then he must... xxx


----------



## mayb_baby

How do you prove it


----------



## mayb_baby

He will laugh it off and say she's sooo paranoid


----------



## lauram_92

Do you check his phone? Also you could check his contacts, a boy I used to be with had to keep me under a boys name in case his gf seen I was texting him.


----------



## rainbows_x

Oh no :( I really hope it's nothing, doesn't soiund great though hun.
I don't see why they'd be in the spare room though hun, is there anything else moved around in the room?


----------



## mayb_baby

He has no working mobile and I went through his FB saw nothing


----------



## annawrigley

mayb_baby said:


> He will laugh it off and say she's sooo paranoid

Of course he will, to make you think its your fault and all in your head! Clever little games they play


----------



## mayb_baby

He's in the bar and never told me he doesn't do this shit, he has no credit but why wouldn't he come home to get changed I feel sick and stupid


----------



## mayb_baby

rainbows_x said:


> Oh no :( I really hope it's nothing, doesn't soiund great though hun.
> I don't see why they'd be in the spare room though hun, is there anything else moved around in the room?

Nothing


----------



## Bexxx

Oh no :(
Doesn't sound great...:hugs:


----------



## lauram_92

Wait, so he is out tonight drinking as well? :(


----------



## mayb_baby

apparently so :(


----------



## annawrigley

:( :( I hope it IS just you being paranoid, but i dont understand how they would just appear there. Then again if they were in the spare room even if he did have a girl round maybe it was just in a friendly way but he doesnt want to tell you because he doesnt want you to get the wrong end of the stick iykwim? xxx


----------



## Coleey

Oh sweetheart :hugs: I really hope it's nothing! xx


----------



## bbyno1

Where is he drinking?If it's close i would spy lol i am OTT but i hate things eating up inside of me! I always feel like im being paranoid too but have to get to the bottom of things. I don't think there is any way of you prooving he had a girl back or not. I would just watch his behaviour from now..See if he is out more,coming home late etc


----------



## mayb_baby

I have 'that' feeling and I feel sick I hate this I'm :cry: I feel like I know.

EDT. 3years ago he was meeting a girl and came back really late and I had this feeling I wasn't suspicious I had a bad gut feeling and thought something was wrong


----------



## Rhio92

:hugs:


----------



## lauram_92

But why the spare room? When was the last time you were in there? Like could they be from ages ago, would you have just not noticed them?

Phone him? Make up a reason to talk to him, ask him something and see how he acts towards you, like if he ignores it or tries to end the conversation asap? :shrug:


----------



## Coleey

^^ What she said hun, give him a call xx


----------



## mayb_baby

He won't answer his mobile, I don't own the bracelets and he was weird about :sex: in the spare room this week


----------



## stephx

Oh hun :hugs: 

I hope it turns out nothing x


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

:hugs: I really hope it's nothing hun...


----------



## Coleey

I really hope it's nothing, but if it isn't, he doesn't deserve you. xx


----------



## lauram_92

mayb_baby said:


> *He won't answer his mobile*, I don't own the bracelets and he was weird about :sex: in the spare room this week

:nope: I'd have some words with him, just explain that he is going out and drinking, not answering his phone, you've found someone elses jewelry lying around; you have every right to be paranoid.

And if he doesn't understand/you find out he has done something he shouldn't have then as the person above said he does not deserve you!


----------



## bbyno1

:hugs: I hope he gets back soon and you manage to come to the bottom of things


----------



## danniemum2be

i hope its nothing hun. could it be boys bracelets? I know my nephew has one of those wierd jesus bracelets? xx


----------



## Yeciol x

Really hope it's nothing! :hugs:


----------



## lucy_x

Oh no :(, Really hope its nothing hun :hugs:


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

i hope its notthing xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bbyno1

Did you speak to him?


----------



## Coleey

How are you doing today chick? Have you spoken to him? xx


----------



## mayb_baby

He came back at half ten and he said he was out with his mates after work and he came home early they all wanted him to stay, he maintains he has no idea where they came from and well I don't know what else to say. I said they had to come from somewhere and he said he has no clue where it came from.


----------



## JadeBaby75

This might sound OTT but have you considered spyware. My BFF's mom put it on her phone to keep tabs on her.... I hate to say I don't think you have any other choice. If anything happened he will NOT tell you. When cheaters are confronted they will do anything to convince you that it is all in your head. I certainly don't think you are being paranoid.

Honestly if you didn't have a gut feeling about this and were 100000% confident that he would never betray you I'd advise you to relax, but since it COULD be a possibility you gotta look out for yourself!


----------



## xCookieDough

*^^ True.

Let's hope for the better and he hasn't been up to no good, I hope you find out soon! As if it isn't your or anyones you know then it obviously has come from someone... 
GL 
---xo*


----------



## bbyno1

JadeBaby75 said:


> This might sound OTT but have you considered spyware. My BFF's mom put it on her phone to keep tabs on her.... I hate to say I don't think you have any other choice. If anything happened he will NOT tell you. When cheaters are confronted they will do anything to convince you that it is all in your head. I certainly don't think you are being paranoid.
> 
> Honestly if you didn't have a gut feeling about this and were 100000% confident that he would never betray you I'd advise you to relax, but since it COULD be a possibility you gotta look out for yourself!

How does Spyware work on the phone?im interested lol


----------



## lauram_92

I don't really know what Spyware is, or how it works. But surely if he found out she was keeping tabs on him it would make everything worse? :shrug:

Do you really think he would cheat on you?


----------



## mayb_baby

I don't know :cry:


----------



## Yeciol x

Spyware seems a little, durastic... But then again, if it gave you peace in your mind to find out the truth. Ah, hun, i'm so sorry. :hugs:


----------



## mayb_baby

No I'm not the spyware type if I'm honest


----------



## cammy

:( :hugs: I'm sorry you have to go through this. I hope there is nothing going on.


----------



## JadeBaby75

There are programs that you can use that will track text messages record phone calls... Etc. You purchase it then install it on the persons computer and everything else should be explained. They are called keyloggers. Or you could get a var (voice activated recorder) . I have no personal expierance with this... But if my alternative was to sit around and wonder all day I wouldn't be able to do it.


----------



## mayb_baby

I feel so crap they were my sisters. So I just don't trust him :/


----------



## annawrigley

Ohh noo don't feel bad, it did look really bad! I'm so so glad they were your sisters though :D:D


----------



## mayb_baby

Me too. Although he was drunk tonight and was a total wanker, he's normally Ok drunk unless I start him but he just started at me for NO reason :(


----------



## cammy

mayb_baby said:


> Me too. Although he was drunk tonight and was a total wanker, he's normally Ok drunk unless I start him but he just started at me for NO reason :(

Aww hun, Im sorry :( My Oh can get like this, min reason why he doesnt drink that much anymore


----------



## QuintinsMommy

:hugs: thats good they were your sisters I would been worried too its normal


----------



## mayb_baby

cammy said:


> mayb_baby said:
> 
> 
> Me too. Although he was drunk tonight and was a total wanker, he's normally Ok drunk unless I start him but he just started at me for NO reason :(
> 
> Aww hun, Im sorry :( My Oh can get like this, min reason why he doesnt drink that much anymoreClick to expand...

He's not normally as bad as last night


----------



## lauram_92

Hope your okay Lorna :hugs:

Glad they were your sisters!


----------



## bbyno1

So glad they turnt out to be your sisters.
Sorry to hear the way he started on you while drunk though:(


----------

